# What’s a good price for WM Resale?



## JeffandJamie (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi all,

My wife and I are Wyndham resale owners, and we're considering adding a relatively small amount of Worldmark points to gain access to a lot of west coast resorts.  However, I don’t know a whole lot about the Worldmark system.  

So what’s a good price for a resale purchase?  Is 10k points a good supplemental amount to gain another week of vacations for a family of 4 (2BR units needed at minimum)?  We already own 259k Wyndham points, so this will just be a supplement.

Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## taterhed (Jul 22, 2018)

10k or 12k is a great amount of points.  

With madness/inventory specials and flexchange in II or RCI, you'll find ways to stretch your credits.

My rule of thumb is:  < .40 cents a credit, fully loaded, all-in (transfer included).  So, an account with 10k bank, 10k current and 10k to borrow (30k points) and 3 HKTS, $4000 dollars (including the $299 transfer fee).  

I value HKT's at $100 and points at 7.5 cents.  So, any missing HKT's or points....subtract appropriately.   I DON't rec'd buying a stripped account unless you really have thought thru the process and understand the lost value.

You will find many resale owners (WMOwners.com is a great spot to buy) that are willing to part with pretty full accounts for less than 40 cents....but might take a bit of patience.

IMHO.

this is, of course, below the broker price.  Timeshare angels is a great reseller, but needs to make money, so his prices are higher than this.  But, he's very well known and a  good seller.


----------



## CO skier (Jul 22, 2018)

JeffandJamie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife and I are Wyndham resale owners, and we're considering adding a relatively small amount of Worldmark points to gain access to a lot of west coast resorts.  However, I don’t know a whole lot about the Worldmark system.
> 
> ...


Resale WorldMark runs about $0.20 - $0.30/credit, depending on how many credits are currently available for use and how near the next anniversary date for new credits is.

Take a look at the resorts where you want to go and see how many credits it takes.  There is a summary of 2 bedroom credit costs here:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/worldmark-the-club-timeshare-information-overview.html

and much more detailed information on WorldMark and how it works here:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/worldmark_directory1617/#/6


I own both Club Wyndham and WorldMark.  It is a great combination.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 22, 2018)

Besides various Brokers the 3 main places to shop for resell WM Points are TUG (but I think the asking price per Point is a bit high), www.wmowners.com/forum, and EBAY. 10K to 20K is a good sized starter account. You can rent in twice your account size each year. But remember rented Points do not come with a Housekeeping Token. Also remember that resell Points can only directly Book into the 80 to 90 WM Resorts. Then as mentioned once you have a WM Account you have access to the various Cash options - Monday Madness, Inventory Specials (normally limited to mid week but occasionally includes weekends), and Bonus Time.

I think a fair price is 20 to 30 cents per Point.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 22, 2018)

I bought WM on eBay last Fall. It was an auction for a 12K account, fully loaded except for one HK token.  The auction included all closing fees paid by the seller, and the ending time was fast approaching.  Just for fun I threw a couple of bids at it, and unexpectedly ended up winning.  My out-the-door cost was $1556.00.  That worked out to just under 13 cents a credit.  (13.8 cents, if you add the missing HK token.)

So the bargains are out there, but you need to know what you want.

Good luck!
Dave


----------



## taterhed (Jul 22, 2018)

That's a great deal!





DaveNW said:


> I bought WM on eBay last Fall. It was an auction for a 12K account, fully loaded except for one HK token.  The auction included all closing fees paid by the seller, and the ending time was fast approaching.  Just for fun I threw a couple of bids at it, and unexpectedly ended up winning.  My out-the-door cost was $1556.00.  That worked out to just under 13 cents a credit.  (13.8 cents, if you add the missing HK token.)
> 
> So the bargains are out there, but you need to know what you want.
> 
> ...



Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## breezez (Jul 22, 2018)

I have both WM and Wyndham...   Wyndham has nicer resorts in some places, but WM has tons of stuff in the West I like to travel to.    Look at the MF chart for WM and make sure to by an account at the edge of the next MF transition this will reduce your overall MF / Credit if you do this.

The two huge advantages to WM over WYNDHAM. Your credits are good for 3 years and 1 month, you can place expiring credits in a reservation 13 months out, as long as they are in a reservation you won’t loose them.   Currently their is no guest certificate fee, but this is probably changing.   WM accounts trade in II and RCI so II gives you access to all the Marriotts, Hyatt’s and Sheratons not under RCI.

II has lower exchange fee’s and flex exchanges are just 4000 credits for any size unit.

I personally like WM better for reasons stated.   But I am writing this while sitting at pool at Wyndham Grand Clearwater Beach..   So go figure...   I will review this place after my stay so stay tuned!


----------



## izzymail (Jul 23, 2018)

JeffandJamie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife and I are Wyndham resale owners, and we're considering adding a relatively small amount of Worldmark points to gain access to a lot of west coast resorts.  However, I don’t know a whole lot about the Worldmark system.
> 
> ...


Another big point of negotiation is who will pay the maintenance fees while waiting on the transfer. Since these take 3-6 months to process, this can become significant. It may be on the buyer or seller through transfer, or through some agreed upon date.


----------



## lauramiddl (Jul 23, 2018)

I own 12000 credits; purchased a fully loaded contract in Dec 2016. If I only traveled using 2bdrs, I'd definitely get a 12000 credit contract. Many 2bdrs cost more than 10000, so the additional credits give you the flexibility to add a night here and there, and book where you want.

As others have stated, learn about FAX, Monday madness, inventory specials and bonus time to stretch your credits. All these are ways to pay cash for stays and offer a good value. Credits expire after two years but can be locked into a reservation for another 13 months. A reservation with expired credits can be cancelled and rebooked into another reservation (within the same 13 month timeline)  by phone, so it's a way to hold onto expired credits

As far as price, you pay more with a broker (around 40 cents/credit, all in) and less with a private seller/owner.  I'm guessing DaveNW bought private; he got a great deal. With a broker, buyer is usually required to reimburse//prepay mfs, part of that "all in" price


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 23, 2018)

If I stay in TX I might considering adding a WM.  We have 3 resorts that I'd like to use that are WM branded and I hate the value I get through Wyndham Club Pass.  Perhaps one day......


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 23, 2018)

lauramiddl said:


> I'm guessing DaveNW bought private; he got a great deal. With a broker, buyer is usually required to reimburse//prepay mfs, part of that "all in" price



I don’t know the exact status of the seller. They looked kind of like a typical eBay PCC, but I didn’t see any other auctions with their name on it. They’re located in Branson. The name of the previous owner of the account is different than the people I corresponded with. So who knows?

Dave


----------



## lauramiddl (Jul 23, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I don’t know the exact status of the seller. They looked kind of like a typical eBay PCC, but I didn’t see any other auctions with their name on it. They’re located in Branson. The name of the previous owner of the account is different than the people I correspended with. So who knows?
> 
> Dave



Makes sense that it was a pcc. Sad for the seller since there are brokers who will handle Worldmark without an upfront fee, charge a commission , and provide proceeds to the seller. I bought my contract with timeshare angels and would recommend them.

Davenw, when you were looking at ebay, did you notice similar prices deals to what you found?  Did it take long to find your deal?

I'm noticing listings with brokers (sumday, timeshare angels, etc) are a little lower than when I bought in 2016  When I was looking I wanted to pay no more than 30 cents per annual credit plus six cents per  banked credit, all in, including $299 transfer fee. I'm thinking you can get a better deal from a broker these days but not as nice as Dave's deal.  Maybe for a fee, Dave would be willing to find the OP the perfect contract


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 23, 2018)

lauramiddl said:


> Makes sense that it was a pcc. Sad for the seller since there are brokers who will handle Worldmark without an upfront fee, charge a commission , and provide proceeds to the seller. I bought my contract with timeshare angels and would recommend them.
> 
> Davenw, when you were looking at ebay, did you notice similar prices deals to what you found?  Did it take long to find your deal?
> 
> I'm noticing listings with brokers (sumday, timeshare angels, etc) are a little lower than when I bought in 2016  When I was looking I wanted to pay no more than 30 cents per annual credit plus six cents per  banked credit, all in, including $299 transfer fee. I'm thinking you can get a better deal from a broker these days but not as nice as Dave's deal.  Maybe for a fee, Dave would be willing to find the OP the perfect contract




I don’t remember looking all that hard. I think I just searched eBay for WM auctions one day, and looked at each one that was returned. In the mix was this one, and I decided to give it a try. I was deliberately low balling the bids, never expecting I’d come out on top.

After the contract transferred, checking the history on the account, the previous owner had bought in 2003, I think, but hadn’t completed a reservation in about four years. I don’t know if they were just unable to travel, or what, but someone paid the MF up until Closing was done. So your guess is as good as mine. 

Truth be told, I wasn’t planning to buy a 12K account. I was looking at something under 10K. But I’ve learned never to look timeshare gift horses in the mouth. 

Of the 36K credits I got when the account was transferred, I’ve used 34,900 to book reservations in Leavenworth, WA, San Francisco, Las Vegas, New Orleans, and West Yellowstone, MT. over the next year.  My anniversary date is next month, so I’m about to roll into another year, so I’ll have another 12K at my disposal. All in all, I’m very pleased with this purchase. And I haven’t even tried to do the Monday Madness and other cash options yet.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 23, 2018)

Some times you just get lucky. One night while Patti was at one of her women's group meeting I signed on to EBAY and there was a loaded 7,000 Point Account for sale that was to end in 30 minutes with Seller paying transfer fees. There had only been 1 or 2 bids. So as a lark I submitted a $700 Bid. I won. Patti told me no more EBAY Bids.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 23, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Some times you just get lucky. One night while Patti was at one of her women's group meeting I signed on to EBAY and there was a loaded 7,000 Point Account for sale that was to end in 30 minutes with Seller paying transfer fees. There had only been 1 or 2 bids. So as a lark I submitted a $700 Bid. I won. Patti told me no more EBAY Bids.


_*This just in! *_....we know who wears the pants in this family!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 23, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Some times you just get lucky.



I think that was what happened to me.  Right place, right time.  And the ad was written weird, so may be why there weren't many bids. Somebody knew what was up, though, because each time I put in a bid, I was immediately outbid. They couldn't have wanted it too badly, though, since I won it for such a lower than expected number.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 24, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I think that was what happened to me.  Right place, right time.  And the ad was written weird, so may be why there weren't many bids. Somebody knew what was up, though, because each time I put in a bid, I was immediately outbid. They couldn't have wanted it too badly, though, since I won it for such a lower than expected number.
> 
> Dave



Most likely the other Bidder had entered the maximum Amount they were willing to pay. Then each time you entered a Bid the EBAY System automatically increased their Bid by the minimum amount above your Bid. But the end result you got a deal.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 24, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Most likely the other Bidder had entered the maximum Amount they were willing to pay. Then each time you entered a Bid the EBAY System automatically increased their Bid by the minimum amount above your Bid. But the end result you got a deal.



I agree.  But if they truly knew the value, I'd have expected their max bid to be higher.  Not complaining, ya unnerstand. 

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 24, 2018)

I only low ball on EBAY. I decide what my maximum Bid is from the start and never go beyond it. No matter how tempting.


----------



## izzymail (Jul 26, 2018)

I paid about $0.30/credit a year ago for a 10,000 credit account with 20,000 available without borrowing and 2 housekeeping credits. I paid the transfer fees and started paying maintenance fees at the start of the transaction. I bought from a small private reseller. This was a good deal at the time, based on the eBay sales and brokered accounts I reviewed over a couple of months. What DaveNW got is a fluke, really a screaming deal. Although it has been everything I expected, I'm looking at selling mine already for personal reasons and based on my research prices are still in that same range generally. One thing I will point out is that I judged the 10,000 point account to be the best value to start with.... The "MF per credit" ratio is lower than the 12,000 credit account (or any other odd amount) and you don't get another housekeeping credit until 20,000 credits. Extra credits can be borrowed from next year when needed and rented in for less than the MF cost if a deficit is accumulated or I want to book extra 7 day 13 month reservations. In my case, the extra travel I did was for sitters bonus time and inventory special, so I didn't need to borrow credits.


----------

